# Will it fit under Airline seat?



## deemarket (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm sure one of you frequent flyers will be able to help me determine if this case will fit under a Southwest Airlines seat.

I'm looking for a small roll on case and found one at my local Costco.  It is the Ciao Under-The -Seat-Travel Case.  It has lots of pockets, fair amount of inside space and was only $29.99.  The key advertising words state "Comfortably fits under most standard airline seats".

So will it fit?  Has anyone actually traveled with one?  Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 29, 2016)

What are the dimensions? Then there is the question of whether it fits under a seat when it's empty, or fully loaded. I have a Delsey rollaboard that easily fits under a seat, but 'fugetaboutit' if you cram everything into all it's pockets that it will hold.

Nice thing about flying on SW is that with their 'no check bag fees' policy, the overhead space is not as dear as on other carriers so a smallish bag can almost always find space overhead.

Jim


----------



## deemarket (Jun 29, 2016)

Dimensions:
15.75" H
16.00" L
  9.50" D

I have always carried a large travel bag to put under seat but I'm sick of hauling it around.  It can get heavy for this aging traveler.  My other concern is how easy it will be to pull in out to remove my iPad, book, snacks etc during flight and then put it back.

I won't be filling it to the max.  Just want something on rollers to carry incidentals, medicines, and maybe one set of clothes in case main luggage gets lost.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 29, 2016)

Beach Star said:


> Dimensions:
> 15.75" H
> 16.00" L
> 9.50" D
> ...



Google is your friend. This from the southwest website:


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 29, 2016)

ronparise said:


> Google is your friend. This from the southwest website:



Those are not an under seat dimensions - those are overhead dimensions - no way some 24x16x10 inches is going to fit under seat

also - planes are different - even within same plane - often they are blocked by small electronic boxes (or whatever those annoying things are)


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 29, 2016)

I looked at the Costco website and it has favorable reviews but one customer said it didn't fit under SW Airlines seats. I travel with a child and was searching for the perfect under seat bag so everything is within reach. I love my Vera Bradley Grand Cargo bag since it's soft sided, squishy and can easily fit under any seat. It was kind of heavy to lug around airports so I purchased a lightweight folding luggage cart. I put the VB on the cart when walking around major airports and pop it in the bag and carry it on the plane.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 29, 2016)

*Southwest*

....The space under Southwest seats in a 737-800 are 19 inches deep, 19 inches wide and about 9.5 inches tall. Southwest carry-on baggage may not be larger than 24 x 16 x 10, but if you are bringing carry-on baggage that large, you shouldn't expect to be able to place it under the seat.

Actual dimensions SWA underseat (dogjaunt.com)
Southwest’s under-seat dimensions are as follows:


Window Seat: 19″L x 14″W x 8.25″H
Middle Seat: 19″L x 19″W x 8.25″H
Aisle Seat: 19″L x 14″W x 8.25″H
 As on other Southwest planes, the depth of the under-seat space (measured from the rail just behind the heels of the person in front of you to the nearest end of the bracket supporting the seat in front of you) is 17″. There are packets under each seat holding a life jacket, but they are soft, and can be pressed upwards — the under-seat height, therefore, is 11.5″ to 12″.​ The maximum SWA recommended 'hard' dimensions underseat are 18.5” long x 8.5” high x 13.5” wide. (this for pet carriers; larger flexible items may fit)​ ​ So, at  (below) it may fit if flexible--probably not crammed full. Also, aisle seats have a bar around the area reducing the width to 14.25"   YMMV​ 15.75" H
16.00" L
9.50" D​ ​ Hope it helps​


----------



## ronparise (Jun 29, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> Those are not an under seat dimensions - those are overhead dimensions - no way some 24x16x10 inches is going to fit under seat
> 
> also - planes are different - even within same plane - often they are blocked by small electronic boxes (or whatever those annoying things are)



Sorry carry on 

I fly so little I didn't  realize that there is a difference


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a carry-on that's 20"L (incl.2" wheels) x 14"W x 8.5"H(or D)(empty pockets).
It always fits under the seat, be it SWA or any other.

Once, they wanted to check it at the gate for a little CRJ.
I said, "I've flown this plane before. It will fit," and it did.
.


----------



## deemarket (Jun 29, 2016)

taterhed said:


> *Southwest*
> 
> ....The space under Southwest seats in a 737-800 are 19 inches deep, 19 inches wide and about 9.5 inches tall. Southwest carry-on baggage may not be larger than 24 x 16 x 10, but if you are bringing carry-on baggage that large, you shouldn't expect to be able to place it under the seat.
> 
> ...



That is great information to have but that means this bag will not fit under any of the seats since it is 16" long x  9.5" deep x 15.75" wide.  Darn.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 29, 2016)

I went through this a year ago, and you can read my saga back then:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231303&highlight=carry-on+sizes

I ended up finding something that worked for UA (as mentioned, airlines are different), and used it for a trip to Europe, but it really doesn't hold much.  Excellent quality, but only enough for some on-board essentials +.


----------



## deemarket (Jun 30, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> I went through this a year ago, and you can read my saga back then:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231303&highlight=carry-on+sizes
> 
> I ended up finding something that worked for UA (as mentioned, airlines are different), and used it for a trip to Europe, but it really doesn't hold much.  Excellent quality, but only enough for some on-board essentials +.


Thank you. Will read through that thread.


----------



## deemarket (Jun 30, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> What are the dimensions? Then there is the question of whether it fits under a seat when it's empty, or fully loaded. I have a Delsey rollaboard that easily fits under a seat, but 'fugetaboutit' if you cram everything into all it's pockets that it will hold.
> 
> Nice thing about flying on SW is that with their 'no check bag fees' policy, the overhead space is not as dear as on other carriers so a smallish bag can almost always find space overhead.
> 
> Jim


Jim, Can you tell me more about your Delsey roll aboard.  
Is it the Helium Sky 2.0 Trolley tote (12.75x17.25x6.75)? I see one on Luggage Factory.com


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 30, 2016)

The exact one I have seems to have been discontinued, but this http://www.luggagepros.com/delsey-helium-sky-2-0-trolley-tote.shtml one is the most similar.
Here's another good choice: http://www.ebags.com/product/delsey/quilted-rolling-overnighter/256557?productid=10281761

Jim


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 30, 2016)

Beach Star said:


> Thank you. Will read through that thread.



Please keep in mind if you have a chance to read through the thread, that I had decided I needed something smaller to fit under the seat vs. overhead, plus I wanted it to have 4 spinner wheels.  And, I wanted it as my 'Personal Item' to accompany a typical Carry-on, so I was limited to 17x10x9.

One thing I quickly learned was the various manufacturers most often don't include the added height of wheels and handles in their dimensions as posted online.  For this info., you'll have to contact their support groups.


----------



## deemarket (Jul 1, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> The exact one I have seems to have been discontinued, but this http://www.luggagepros.com/delsey-helium-sky-2-0-trolley-tote.shtml one is the most similar.
> Here's another good choice: http://www.ebags.com/product/delsey/quilted-rolling-overnighter/256557?productid=10281761
> 
> Jim



Interesting.  Those are the two I had filtered down to as a possible purchase.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 4, 2016)

Beach Star said:


> That is great information to have but that means this bag will not fit under any of the seats since it is 16" long x  9.5" deep x 15.75" wide.  Darn.



So I don't understand the problem.  Can't you just put it in the overhead compartment?


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 5, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> So I don't understand the problem.  Can't you just put it in the overhead compartment?



Can't speak to the OP's quest, but here's what I was considering.
First, I wanted my smaller 'Personal Item' as most airlines describe it, to accompany a typical, larger-size carry-on which would go in the overhead.  This Personal Bag I wanted to fit under the seat as they require for at least take-off & descent--plus I wanted it to carry essentials I'd need during a flight without having to get out of the seat & bother fellow passengers to pull down an overhead bag. 

Finally, I had heard that they are reducing overhead storage area as some/many? airlines reconfigure and squeeze in even more passengers.  I want to be prepared for under-seat carry-on in case.  And in that situation in particular, I wanted it to be a stand-alone carry-on which is easily wheeled around.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 5, 2016)

A little aside ... the smallest overhead bins I've ever seen have to be on the Seattle to Reno flights.  Standard carry-on bags look like foot lockers in comparison!  I learned my first time flying this route, and now either stick to my 'fits under the seat' backpack, or I bring my smallest carry-on, that I still have to give a few shoves before it fits.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 17, 2016)

Weimaraner said:


> I looked at the Costco website and it has favorable reviews but one customer said it didn't fit under SW Airlines seats. I travel with a child and was searching for the perfect under seat bag so everything is within reach. I love my Vera Bradley Grand Cargo bag since it's soft sided, squishy and can easily fit under any seat. It was kind of heavy to lug around airports so I purchased a lightweight folding luggage cart. I put the VB on the cart when walking around major airports and pop it in the bag and carry it on the plane.



What an excellent idea ~ the light weight luggage cart.  I used my Vera Bradley last trip and stuffed it with as much as I could cause I did not want to pay Spirit Airlines for my suitcase.  But doing it that way nearly broke my back when I had to carry it through the airport.  I love you idea of the luggage cart and I'm getting one.  Thank you so much for sharing this great idea.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 17, 2016)

Beach Star said:


> I'm sure one of you frequent flyers will be able to help me determine if this case will fit under a Southwest Airlines seat.
> 
> I'm looking for a small roll on case and found one at my local Costco.  It is the Ciao Under-The -Seat-Travel Case.  It has lots of pockets, fair amount of inside space and was only $29.99.  The key advertising words state "Comfortably fits under most standard airline seats".
> 
> So will it fit?  Has anyone actually traveled with one?  Thank you in advance for your replies.



I have this bag and love it, I use it to lug my computer and all of my paperwork on business trips and it does fit under my Delta seat very nicely.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 17, 2016)

I looked at the Ciao bag at Costco. Hmmm, lemme see here, Under $30 for this one or nearly $200 for either of the Delsey underseat bags. If I didn't already own the Delsey, I'd be buying the Ciao bag at Costco. There may be some of the really cramped spaces on Regional Jets that it won't fit under the seat, but my experience with those planes is that there is a cart to put too-large carry-ons on right beside the plane to be retrieved plane-side at destination.

Jim


----------

